Ask HN: How much did you save out of your salary in 2015? - zuck9
======
kup0
I'm able to save about 20% a year at the moment. Once I am out of debt
(close!) that figure will thankfully skyrocket

------
beamatronic
Are you counting 401k, or strictly after-tax dollars?

~~~
zuck9
Strictly after-everything dollars, cash that you saved and that you could use
at the end of 2015.

------
Finnucane
Appx. 20 percent.

